# Galaxy SII GT-I9100



## qrzaidi (Nov 4, 2012)

Dear Friends

I am new here and seek your guidence to use the forum.

During the execution of aokp_i9100_jb_build-3.zip on my Galaxy SII GT-I9100, some thing happened and I am getting error

E: Can't mount /sdcard/
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/command
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/log
E: Can't mount /cache/recovery/last_log
E: Can't open /cache/recovery/last_log 

I was using ICS 4,0.4 now the phone starts and freezes on Welcome Screen and not working at all. More over, the PC is not able to open the files of device via USB Cable. See attached picture.

Need you help and advice.


----------

